# Spinach Salad with Sun-dried Tomatoes and Farfalle



## SierraCook (Nov 5, 2004)

*REC - Spinach Salad with Sun-dried Tomatoes and Farfalle (TNT)*

I am going to buy the ingredients to make this salad this weekend. It is one of my favorites.

Spinach Salad with Sun-dried Tomatoes and Farfalle

Salad:

1 lb. farfalle (bowtie) pasta 
1 bunch green onions 
1¾ oz. sun-dried tomatoes, cut into strips
1 lb. spinach, stalks trimmed and leaves shredded
1/3 cup toasted pine nuts

Dressing:

½ - ¾ cup olive oil
2 tablespoons chopped chilies (Serrano or jalapeno)
2 cloves garlic, finely diced
Salt and pepper, to taste

Cook pasta in a large pan of rapidly boiling salted water until al dente. Drain, rinse under cold water and drain again. Allow to cool and transfer to a large salad bowl. Trim the green onions and finely slice diagonally. Add to pasta with the sun-dried tomato, spinach, and pine nuts. To make dressing, combine the oil, chilies, garlic, salt, and pepper, in a small screw top jar and shake well. Pour the dressing over the top of salad. Toss well and serve. Serves 6.


----------



## SierraCook (May 20, 2005)

I have been craving this salad, lately. The next time I go shopping I am going buy the ingredients and make some. It is a great summer salad. I usually take it to potlucks and bring home an empty bowl.


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2005)

that dressing really sounds great!


----------



## SierraCook (May 20, 2005)

It is so simple and adds a good zing to the recipe.  I have never tried it on any other salad, but it probably would be just as great.


----------



## Hermione (May 22, 2005)

That sounds delicious, I am going to have to take that one for a test drive.


----------

